# Who's supposed to install the whip??



## Mike.GCOC (Mar 3, 2007)

Normally, I do both my own electric and HVAC on my jobsites, but on this one job there was already an HVAC contractor hired- okay, no problem. So, I bring out the electric on a split system to both inside and outside units and end off with the disconnect boxes close by where the units will be located and go on about my business. After, the HVAC is "completed" the contractor tells me to have the electrician come back out and install the whips. HUH?- don't HVAC contractors do their own whips? It was no big deal for me to put them on, but I was just wondering.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

If you're in an area that requires an electrician's license I would say an electrician is required unless the HVAC Tech has an electrician's license. Having just run in to this problem myself, the HVAC guy did it, I had to redo it, I'd prefer an electrician do it. If there are no license issues then I guess it's between the two parties to decide. I would think this would be decided long before hand and include in the quote.


----------



## FemaleAstarCO (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi in the 6 counties I hold Licenses in Colorado we (HVAC) are not allowed to touch any of the electrical except to connect the whip. It used to different but I guess they changed it. Too many fried HVAC people


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

In the jurisdictions where I operate where electricians are licensed, there is no exception that would permit an unlicensed person to do the final termination of equipment. This is normally overlooked, and I understand why that happens. I'm certainly not going to rush right over someplace to hook up a whip just because the HVAC guy finished up and wants to test his equipment. That said, I have seen some excellent final terminations by HVAC people, and some really bad one's. I generally try to look them over, if I remember.


----------



## Mike.GCOC (Mar 3, 2007)

I seem to recall something in the Calif. license exam about "incidental work" where trades can do minor work in other trades where they cross-over. For example: an electrician can do drywall patching where he needs to (not that he wants to) etc. Also, when I go to the HVAC wholesale house I see a variety of whips on display, I guess I just assumed HVAC would want to run the system, check the pressures, get paid and get out and not have to come back later.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

On my work I always do the whip (I'm the electrician). The HVAC guys provide and install the thermostat, including connections. The whip for the compressor and the pigtail for the furnace are mine. Sometimes the HVAC guys run the t-stat wire, sometimes not. They are in and out first on the rough so if they didn't do it, I do.


----------



## hf05 (Mar 14, 2006)

hi thom.sounds like u do alot of new contruction.on those sites everybody wants to do as least as possible.i would say the hvac guy is responsible to start up that unit .start to finish.i live in toronto and any cooling job u get when u leave the customer has cooling.having said that u do require a 40$ permit to hook up the 220v,providing u have the proper certs.


----------



## Buckeyetech (Mar 24, 2007)

Depends on the state. In Ohio, the installers can do it.

Buckeyetech


----------



## AIRON (Apr 9, 2007)

Electrician first. and disconnect has to be within 6 feet of unit

Qualified tech in many places can run power from the disconnect within 6 feet. Local codes win.


----------

